# 2011 Super-X Headset?



## tojnom (Feb 29, 2008)

I picked up a 2011 Super-X last year & installed a set of TRP mini v-brakes instead of canti's so I don't really need this headset anymore - Cannondale SuperX Complete Headset - KP216. I'm a little confused as to which headset will work for this frame. 

Just looking for a few ideas/options...What's compatible with this frameset? Leaning towards FSA, Ritchey or Cane Creek. 









Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

you mean to get rid of the cable stop built into the spacer?

When not using the headset mounted cable stop for the front brake, Cannondale recommends using the EVO headset, KP203. Sourced from here: Cannondale SuperX Complete Headset - KP216 - CannondaleExperts.com

here is the part mentioned above:
Cannondale SuperSix EVO Complete Headset - KP203 - CannondaleExperts.com

if you only need the conical spacer, look for it on ebay perhaps?

hope this helps


----------



## tojnom (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, just looking to replace the spacer with the cable stop. The 30mm Evo spacer seems a bit excessive...I don't need that much of a stack height. Looking for something a little cleaner...Think this would work? Appears to be OOS eveyrwhere. Any alternatives?

Cannondale SuperSix 5MM Top Plate Cap - KP253


----------



## tojnom (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm still struggling to find a spacer & my LBS will be OOS until August. Can anyone point me in the right direction or recommend a compatible spacer?

Cannondale SuperSix 5MM Top Plate Cap - KP253


----------

